# My own Bettas in Vietnam



## VietnamBetta (Feb 14, 2012)

I have breeded my own bettas as below;

My Read Dragon Betta _*Click here*_

Red Dragon & Black Copper CT _*Click here*_ 

Red Rosetail HM *Click here*

Gold Rosetail HM *Click here
* 
Orange Rosetail HM *Click here*

Thanks for watching!

Jack
Email: [email protected]


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful fish :-D but the second one isn't a CT


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Gorgeous fish! I love the red dragon HM. A couple of them have very unbalanced fins though.. Mostly just issues with the anal


----------



## VietnamBetta (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for comments!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Do you ship to the US.


----------



## VietnamBetta (Feb 14, 2012)

The black Copper is the one from a pair of HMCT but the tail is not too good as a real HM CT. Thanks!


----------



## VietnamBetta (Feb 14, 2012)

*Red Dragon HM*



Mo said:


> Do you ship to the US.


Hi, pls let me know the qty? What betta would you likr?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I would only like one. Ive been looking for a pure white male OHM, or HM


----------



## VietnamBetta (Feb 14, 2012)

Mo said:


> I would only like one. Ive been looking for a pure white male OHM, or HM


In that stage, I am not able to ship. The minimum order must be 50pcs and the unit price of HM or OHM in Vietnam is only USD4.00 ( four $ - shipment fee is not inclusive). I also have other pure colour of HM & OHM ( red as supered, yellow, white, green, blue etc. Thanks anyway!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

omg beautiful fishies! You are a good breeder. The fins on the red dragon are really good!


----------



## VietnamBetta (Feb 14, 2012)

An other Red Dragon as HMBF "*Click here*" . Thanks for watching the clips!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

WOW! He is beautiful!!! I love dragon scaled fishies


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

They're beautiful minus the fin issues. I wish i could buy them . ;-;


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

The red butterfly is absolutely gorgeous!!! I would love a fish like him!


----------



## VietnamBetta (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks all for your comments!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You don't see HMs like that here... most people breed for fin length and not quality. These have perfect fin length IMO.

Stunning


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Such beautiful bettas...I love looking at them.


----------



## KasaraWolf (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh my gosh, the boy in the back at 1:22 on your first video is beautiful ;O; I have a thing for black and white combos :lol: Your other Betta's are stunning as well!


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow! Stunning beautiful fish! Love them!


----------



## VietnamBetta (Feb 14, 2012)

KasaraWolf said:


> Oh my gosh, the boy in the back at 1:22 on your first video is beautiful ;O; I have a thing for black and white combos :lol: Your other Betta's are stunning as well!


The boy is on the back is one of the son of the King Crown Tail HM betta. But the tail is not too good. It looks like a rose tail one. Thanks for your all messages.


----------



## VietnamBetta (Feb 14, 2012)

Here you are some of my new awesome Betta *Click Here 

More
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKbBVzax1cE&feature=related*


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I like the Rosetails.


----------



## VietnamBetta (Feb 14, 2012)

Mo said:


> Do you ship to the US.


Dear Mo,

Refer to your inquiry, I reply that YES, we are able to ship US but you will pay the shipment fee in US. Thanks to let me know the state will be delivered to in US.

Look forward to hearing from you again.


----------



## VietnamBetta (Feb 14, 2012)

Dear All,

My Dumbo Ears PK "M" & HM "F" -"click here"


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Cool! These are very nice bettas. I'm Vietnamese too


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Awesome. I have a few fish I'd like to sell so once I get the, sold and make some money Ill probably buy a fish from you


----------

